# Bathtime Blues



## PeaceLove&Hedgies (Jun 26, 2015)

My hedgehog, Daisy, absolutely despises taking baths. But she gets very dirty very easily (she likes to hide in the peed/pooed in bedding underneath her wheel, self-anoints in her own poop in the backyard and dog poop if it is accessible, digs in the backyard, and steps in her poop, pee, and food and water) and needs a lot of them to keep her from smelling bad and getting itchy. I make sure to dry her off well as to not irritate and dry the skin out, and she sun-dries in a towel for 30 minutes after her bath. I want her to like taking baths so it isn't such a battle to keep her in the plastic tub and sink. I want to buy a Kiddie pool for her , but I'm unable to find one at the moment. Is there any way to make her enjoy her baths? Thank you.:grin:


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Some just hate it, they feel vulnerable in the bath. 
You are better off having her avoid some of the things. She shouldn't have access to dog feces. That could be putting her in major health risks. 
What kind of bedding are you using and what is in her litter box?


----------



## Beasty (Mar 15, 2015)

My little beast used to be the same way; what i did was run a bath in the bathtub with lots of toys not too deep so she can walk around and her little feet touch. I stay in there with her but let alone so she relaxes then when shes done playing I wash her. then i wrap her in a warm fluffy towel and feed her lots of treats. She still doesn't love it like some hogs but it doesn't frighten her or stress her anymore. I always talk to her the whole time so she knows she just fine.


----------



## PeaceLove&Hedgies (Jun 26, 2015)

twobytwopets said:


> Some just hate it, they feel vulnerable in the bath.
> You are better off having her avoid some of the things. She shouldn't have access to dog feces. That could be putting her in major health risks.
> What kind of bedding are you using and what is in her litter box?


She only has access to dog feces when she is at my neighbor's house playing in the grass (they have a small dog, and Daisy's poops are big, so it looks just like hers) and if I spot it I move her away. She has only ever anointed with this once.
I use Carefresh bedding and I don't use a litter box because she does not know how to use it and doesn't like it. She only poops and pees beneath her wheel anyways, and it's changed often.


----------



## PeaceLove&Hedgies (Jun 26, 2015)

Beasty said:


> My little beast used to be the same way; what i did was run a bath in the bathtub with lots of toys not too deep so she can walk around and her little feet touch. I stay in there with her but let alone so she relaxes then when shes done playing I wash her. then i wrap her in a warm fluffy towel and feed her lots of treats. She still doesn't love it like some hogs but it doesn't frighten her or stress her anymore. I always talk to her the whole time so she knows she just fine.


Alright, thank you! I'll try that.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Are you giving her baths with soap or shampoo or just a rinse? How often does she get them? 
You might have some luck placing a paper towel under her wheel.
Stepping in poop is normal. Remember they would cover long distances in the wild and they poop on the move. The problem is we put them in a cage where they can't leave their poop behind. 
I would advise not letting her walk around the neighbors yard.


----------



## PeaceLove&Hedgies (Jun 26, 2015)

twobytwopets said:


> Are you giving her baths with soap or shampoo or just a rinse? How often does she get them?
> You might have some luck placing a paper towel under her wheel.
> Stepping in poop is normal. Remember they would cover long distances in the wild and they poop on the move. The problem is we put them in a cage where they can't leave their poop behind.
> I would advise not letting her walk around the neighbors yard.


I use gentle baby wash that I scrub on her in the direction of her quills with a soft-bristled toothbrush. She gets baths whenever she needs them, and she has a playpen when she walks around in the neighbor's yard. I'll try the paper towel thing, thanks


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

All soaps and shampoo dry their skin. Aveeno oatmeal is the least drying. You also wash away protective oils from her skin.
The reason I wouldn't let her in the neighbors yard is due to chemicals. Add to that any animals that use the yard for a toilet.


----------



## PeaceLove&Hedgies (Jun 26, 2015)

Ok, I will invest in some Aveeno oatmeal and try to keep her cleaner so she bathes less. Thank you!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

If she is anointing in certain areas, avoid those areas. Especially if the safety is in question, neighbors yard. 
I'm not sure how absorbent carefresh bedding is, but in general particulate bedding allows owners the ability to be more relaxed on cleaning. You may find fleece bedding also helps avoid some of her mess so she would only need daily foot baths and the occasional real bath.


----------



## PeaceLove&Hedgies (Jun 26, 2015)

twobytwopets said:


> If she is anointing in certain areas, avoid those areas. Especially if the safety is in question, neighbors yard.
> I'm not sure how absorbent carefresh bedding is, but in general particulate bedding allows owners the ability to be more relaxed on cleaning. You may find fleece bedding also helps avoid some of her mess so she would only need daily foot baths and the occasional real bath.


Alright, thank you! This has been very helpful. I'll definitely use your advice


----------

